
Phase-Separating Proteins May Protect and Regulate Cells - elorant
https://www.quantamagazine.org/phase-separating-proteins-may-protect-and-regulate-cells-20181126/
======
sctb
Gilbert Ling's work ([http://gilbertling.org](http://gilbertling.org)) on
structured cellular water sounds similar in the sense of involving protein and
phase as well as passivity (or lack) of membrane. Does anyone know if there's
a generalization of these concepts into something like “statistical molecular
mechanics”?

~~~
88e282102ae2e5b
Biophysics and biochemistry would both fit the bill.

I would not take the site you linked seriously - it's the ramblings of a
crackpot. If you happen to have a biology background and would like to debate
this, I'd be happy to elaborate.

~~~
sctb
No need to debate, I have no idea what I'm talking about! But here's another
recent study that (to my lay mind) also seems to be in this space:
[https://phys.org/news/2018-11-conventional-wisdom-cell-
membr...](https://phys.org/news/2018-11-conventional-wisdom-cell-
membranes.html).

